# Are you getting shorter?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Can you document how much the shrinkage is? Height that is.

Is it affecting your bike fit, riding, etc.?


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

No I can't document, but I know it's because:

"I've been beaten down by the man".

I'm still slow so it hasn't affected my riding.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

1" shorter. Yes it affected fit. The loss of flexibility probably has a larger effect though.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

Probably have lost @ 1/2" so far.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I just turned 59 and I have lost an inch (in height only ) since my "younger years". When riding for me it's always for enjoyment and getting exercise but I always use a Garmin to track my rides, for my use only. No Strava, no trying to beat anyone, even if I could. Just getting older I would think that you lose some flexibility and stamina but I seem to be pretty close the last couple of years looking at my tracking. Funny topic since last Sunday my loving wife stated that I was getting shorter (again, in height only)


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

About 1" shorter, on my 18" fatty have little stand over and on my 19" hardtail have none.

Affecting my riding? Not sure, the speed is about as slow as ever and may be a bit stretched on the 19" bike but haven't noticed any discomfort.

The only part growing is my gut, too much craft beer.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Definitely shorter.

Have to stand much closer to the wall when...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I have a shorter temper as well as a shorter stature.

A 1/2" shorter confirmed just recently at a health screening. I asked the nurse to measure me again. She laughed and obliged. I'm only 54 how could this be? Will this continue until I resemble....


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

5' 9.5" in my youth. Now 5' 8". :???:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

6'0 always. Then life happened. Just turned 54 last week. Have battled low back issues (compressions) and then nearly 3 years ago, a C-spine life-stopper...for a while, anyway. I'm now 5' 10.5" so I have "compressed" 1.5". My reach and stack is effected. I'm now on that cusp of a Medium frame or a Large frame, it seems. Either one requires some creative fitting. I have stuck with a Large frame and shrunk the cockpit. It works better for my back issues and I have no trouble throwing a large frame around like my nimble SJ Expert Evo Carbon.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My height hasn't changed... yet, Still 5'5'' but I think many people shrink due to osteoporosis. Most people do shrink with age. We're at our tallest in our 40's then lose up to 2 inches by age 80. Other reasons for loss of height: weaker muscles, poor posture, water loss, deterioration of vertebrae spongy discs in the backbone

Some stupid things keep growing though

Human ears grow throughout the entire lifetime --conclusions from a cross-sectional analysis. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep... At 59 I'm a full inch shorter (6'1" now) than I was in my 20s. Half of that has been in my inseam and, I assume, the other half in my spinal column. My shoe size has grown from 11 to 12. Contents may settle with living.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Lost a 1/2", Now 6'2" at age 57. Perhaps I should be happy with that? Probably spinal since that is where I hurt.

Eric


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Still 6'4" and riding an XL frame.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I had lost about 1/2 inch (5'9" down to 5'81/2") but then I had two discs in my neck replaced by solid spacers. Voila, almost 5'9" again!

I don't recommended it, but it did work.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Was 6' 1.5", now just under 6'. 
Probably from carrying the weight of the world on my shoulders for so many years.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I gained a quarter of an inch when I got my new knee. Now I have to put a lift under the heel of my other foot, or I walk in circles.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

6' 2" at 27, after ruptured discs, more whiplashes than I can remember, broken tibia and a broken patella, now 5' 11 1/2" at 55. I bought a new bike a few months ago to fit.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

No but my waist is dropping.


----------



## Fisty (Sep 19, 2005)

5 10 & 3/4 at my top 5 9 & 1/2 now


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep. Was 5'8" ten years ago, now at 56 I can BARELY reach the 67" mark (have to pull a few muscles to stretch out that far). Hasn't affected bike fit though cuz I'm now more flexible, believe it or not.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Some stupid things keep growing though Human ears grow throughout the entire lifetime


Yep, nose too it seems.....


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

My feet have gotten bigger. They haven't grown so much as spread out. I got a rid of a bunch of shoes that had gotten too tight, including a number of pairs of cycling shoes.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

well, crap. this thread is a bummer.

at least tell me my dick will look bigger proportionally..


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

6'2" in High School, 6'1" at 54. My hip doctor tells me that at least 1/4 to 1/2" of that is in the decreased distance between the end of my femur and my hip socket. 

Maybe he can give me back some height when he replaces my hips?


----------

